# Problem mit Safari - Farbbalken



## lenzsi (27. April 2009)

hi!

habe folgendes problem mit der seite:

http://www.spacetolead.at/test/index.html

mit photoshop u. dreamweaver erstellt, bestehend aus lauter bildern und einem hintergrund. funkt in firefox und ie perfekt, nur in safari kommen beim ersten laden der seite immer unter der menüleiste für ne sekunde kurz farbbalken! weiß jemand, was da das problem sein könnte?

danke im vorraus,
lg lenz


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Hi,

ich seh im Safari (Win) keine Farbbalken.

Und achte bitte auf die Netiquette bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung - vielen Dank!

mfg Maik


----------



## lenzsi (27. April 2009)

danke für das Feedback!

Man sieht diese Balken nur ganz kurz unter dem Menü und auch nur beim ersten Laden


----------



## Maik (27. April 2009)

Du darfst davon ausgehen, dass meine Versuchsreihe mit leerem Cache  abgelaufen ist 

mfg Maik


----------

